# How does your dog use the couch?



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Jasper has a very odd way of sitting on the couch, and I wanted to share it with you all. 

I also would love to see how your poodles sit on the couch/chairs/anywhere else. I'd bet there are lots of positions even better than Jasper's!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Jasper's so cute! Maiz doesn't use the sofa too oddly. One of her favorite things is getting some love from her grandpa


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Both Jas & Maiz are adorable. Rory has sat in Jasper's position a couple of time but I think mostly when he thought I was moving so started to stand up, but then realised I wasn't going anyway and kinda just went with it.  
He has three standard couch positions:

The sprawl:









The curled up:









And his standard:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Pretty standard. He's very messy after an impromptu bath on Thursday evening and pulling on his topknot the last couple days *sigh tomorrow is tk day before his outing*.
Jasper, Maizie, and Rory are precious! I love seeing Spoos get comfy .


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Our doberman used to sit the same way, on stairs or furniture. Here's him in a partial sit on a foot rest


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> Our doberman used to sit the same way, on stairs or furniture. Here's him in a partial sit on a foot rest


Our doberman always did that, too. It cracked us up. Dobies are the best. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Jasper's so cute! Maiz doesn't use the sofa too oddly. One of her favorite things is getting some love from her grandpa


And it looks like grandpa enjoys the attention, too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't have a picture of it, but will see if I can catch Javvy's reverse of that sit where his front end is on the couch and his back feet are on the floor. When he was small I think he used to get stuck that way trying to get up, but now he just hangs that way sometimes. Of course mostly they stretch out however they want.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> Pretty standard. He's very messy after an impromptu bath on Thursday evening and pulling on his topknot the last couple days *sigh tomorrow is tk day before his outing*.
> Jasper, Maizie, and Rory are precious! I love seeing Spoos get comfy .


Aww, I love seeing your darling Oliver. He is soooo cute! Please share more pics of him! What is his special outing going to be? 



sarahebeth said:


> And it looks like grandpa enjoys the attention, too.


Sometimes :lol: She drives him crazy, but he adores her.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The couch is actually Molly's choice only at night when it is cooler......and she's gotta have pillows!!!!



MYSTICREALM.................. I'm thinking all Dobie's must sit on couches like that! My friend's Dobie did too! He would just siddle right up next to you and park his butt and give you the biggest happy face look like he was saying "How ya doin?" Hahaha!! I loved that dog!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poppy's couch crouch. She hasn't figured out how to get the rear end up yet.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Two of my favorite sofa pics!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I love looking at all these cute dogs on their couches! 

Here are Dewey and Rex relaxing on the couch together. So sweet!

Oh wait, I failed to mention, they are not allowed on the couch! This is mainly due to the fact that they run through the fields, mud and water sprinklers and come in wet all the time. They do have six dog beds throughout the house but I guess I am just the mean dog momma. 

This is what I walked in on a few months ago. Oh yeah and I 'm sure you noticed that I ran and got the camera to take their picture ( and sent it to my husband ) instead of immediately telling them to get off the couch.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Asaah takes up the entire thing.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Of friend of mine just got their second Great Dane, I was teasing them about having to remodel the garage so they "all" would have enough room.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

West U said:


> Of friend of mine just got their second Great Dane, I was teasing them about having to remodel the garage so they "all" would have enough room.


Lol, I had to move some things around just to make room for a second huge crate! I've had 2 Danes and 2 adult humans on 1 couch - it gets pretty crowded!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

StormeeK, you're a proper member here. OF COURSE you ran for the camera first :decision:!!!
Besides, their feet were dry anyway .


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Viking Queen, that photo just makes me want to run over and kiss Poppy all over her head and face! Poor puppy doesn't deserve such torture, though . So precious.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

WestU, Lola is so beautiful. Truly she is such an elegant girl, good gracious !!!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Last night, my son had two friends sleep over. Lola isn't even allowed upstairs (she wants to hunt the cat!) but this morning I opened the door to the TV room, 2 of them were on the floor, my son was curled up in a ball because Lola was sprawled on the sofa. He said, Gee I was all cramped up because Lola had the whole thing." I said, "well she isn't even suppose to be up there!".


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank You, she is such wonderful dog.


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Mia make great uses of the pillows  Although I do wonder if she's actually comfortable... XD


----------



## msteen (Jun 28, 2015)

Mysticrealm said:


> Our doberman used to sit the same way, on stairs or furniture. Here's him in a partial sit on a foot rest


Our Doberman sat like this, and our lab will do it occasionally as well, although the lab doesn't even want to be on the couch; I think she gets too hot. The mpoo curls up in a ball next to the nearest kid/kid who has food.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Penny does this also. Here she is in our sunroom but she watches tv like this in the family room.










Or she tries to do an impersonation of a cat. Or shouldn't that be indogonation?










Or just chillin' and watching tv










Or using you as a human pillow










Or uses it as her greeting station.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh, and lets not forget toy chewing station.










Rick


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

West U said:


> Two of my favorite sofa pics!


Elegant girl....so sweet.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

West U said:


> Last night, my son had two friends sleep over. Lola isn't even allowed upstairs (she wants to hunt the cat!) but this morning I opened the door to the TV room, 2 of them were on the floor, my son was curled up in a ball because Lola was sprawled on the sofa. He said, Gee I was all cramped up because Lola had the whole thing." I said, "well she isn't even suppose to be up there!".


Too funny! Typical teen.

VQ


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

StormeeK said:


> I love looking at all these cute dogs on their couches!
> 
> Here are Dewey and Rex relaxing on the couch together. So sweet!
> 
> ...


Okay...now I've seen everything...the epitome of spoiled rotten. lol. :aetsch: If I had a couch like that (It's phenomenally beautiful) there is no way on God's green earth any dogs would be allowed.:ahhhhh: It's unique and really gorgeous. But you're right. The dogs are sweet and that's such a lovely photo.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Three pals in a heap



Awwww...Mattie






From the past:

This boy knew how to relax. 



Two friends chillin'




My Dobe use to sit like those previous photos...with his bum on the couch and his front feet on the floor. Too funny, huh. Here he is sitting up with his elbows on the back rest, looking out the window. He did this a lot and it finally tore off the pillow back which was sewn on. 



Don't you just love it when your dogs wrestle and rough house on your couch? (Some people say having large and small dogs in the same household together is a very bad idea. These guys would have disagreed heartily. They got along swimmingly and Lyric was ever so gentle with the little ones and careful where he put his feet.) lol.





My grandchild...haha

Sooooo comfy



Hope you enjoyed. I just loved all these photos here. Great thread!


----------

